# Discomfort after donating plasma



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Person sticking the needle in had to readjust it a couple times. Soreness continuing for about 22 hours after donating now. Feeling a little light-headedness/less alert but it may not have been from the donation. No unusual colors or swelling on my arm, just sore. The soreness isn't severe, its just mild discomfort when I extend my arm

This morning I felt a little pressure in my chest when I breathed.

I've been donating for like 4-5 months and never had the soreness stay for this long so I'm concerned that... something may have went wrong.

I went back today to the donation center, they said it was normal to feel soreness if the needle gets moved around. But ehh, the place seems shady/unprofessional/don't-care-about-you so I'm not totally reassured.

But I don't know... The 'feeling less alert' has me concerned. This feeling is a little familiar as when I lost blood, but I don't know this all may be in my head



Anyone else have unusual amount or persistent soreness after donating plasma? What ended up happening?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

It sounds to me like they just did a number on your arm lol. You probably had good luck with getting good phlebotomists/nurses previously. Give it a couple of days.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah I guess I'll just give it a few days

edit: 4 days later soreness is still there

edit: 7 days later soreness almost completely gone


----------

